# Does anyone here have Jacqueline Du Pre: Complete EMI Recordings?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone have this boxed set? I am a huge fan of hers and was just wondering whether anyone had it in their collection?


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

I have it. It is a wonderful and passionate cello concertos and chamber music set. I really like her playing.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool beans... I just procured the 2012 version of this box set which includes extra tracks that the 2007 version doesn't have.

According to John Fowler on his Amazon review:

"Either box is a worthy tribute to the great cellist, but there is a slight, though annoying, difference between them.
CD 17 of the 2012 box has one track that was not in the 2007 box:

[8] J.S.Bach Adagio & Allegro from Sonata in D for Cello & Harpsichord, BWV 1028 (4:35) with Ronald Kinloch Anderson playing harpsichord.

This was recorded in July, 1962 and was part of DuPre's first LP for EMI (an abum of encores with assorted accompanists).
EMI forgot to include it in the 2007 box."

Face plam EMI you should give people a free copy of that piece to everyone who bought the 2007 version.


----------

